# What should I read?



## DeannaBelle (Dec 18, 2007)

I like all time settings, but I am starting to lean towards pseudo-historical... A different place, an older time.

I don't want to read about someone's sexual fantasies or exploits (some things are better described implicitly). Also, I am not into vampires and dark magic. Is that too much to ask?

I like complicated plots and diverse characters. Oh, and it's great to have at least one character who has a respectable character.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Dec 18, 2007)

DeannaBelle said:


> I like all time settings, but I am starting to lean towards pseudo-historical... A different place, an older time.
> 
> I don't want to read about someone's sexual fantasies or exploits (some things are better described implicitly). Also, I am not into vampires and dark magic. Is that too much to ask?
> 
> I like complicated plots and diverse characters. Oh, and it's great to have at least one character who has a respectable character.


 
Kind of hard to say...Piers Anthony's Incarnations of Immortality series has very complex plots and characters, and some volumes move through time, but it can be a bit confusing and, in some instances, sexual....

The best bet would quite possibly be David Eddings' books. It's not the real world, but pretty well takes place with older time technology and such...or are you leaning away from fantasy all together?


----------



## Reading_fanatic (Dec 18, 2007)

Dunno if this helps but for a good Alternative history/Pseudo history book you could try The Ancient Future: The dark age By Tracy Harding (part of her ancient future trilogy)


----------



## Reading_fanatic (Dec 18, 2007)

sorry bout double post


----------



## Doug Graves (Dec 28, 2007)

You should read "*The Shadow of the Torturer*", and the rest of the *Book of the New Sun*, by Gene Wolfe.  It sounds menacing, but there's only implied torture, i.e. the Master Torturer shows some torture equipment to his apprentice.  Very little blood and guts.  Romance that is neither lewd nor lascivious.  Also some of the best writing you'll ever encounter.


----------



## Montero (Jan 5, 2008)

Assuming that you are asking about newer writers, then

Juliet McKenna - 5 books of Einarrin starting with the Thieves Gamble.  Good historical details, quite a few respectable characters, no overt sex and a fun plot.  Then her 4 book set from the same world - Alderbreshin Compass.  Has a very respectable main character  and a lot of fascinating world detail.

Rosemary Kirstein - Steerswoman Series.  Really it is very low tech sci-fi, but reads like historical fantasy.  Meets all your requirements (other than not truly being fantasy ).

And going for authors who have been around longer, Katherine Kerr is great - her Deverry series is gripping.  I love Barbara Hambly and most of her books meet your requirements - a few of her later ones are darker.

Lois McMaster Bujold, best known for sci-fi is now writing some excellent historical fantasy - Curse of Chalion and the two sequels are gorgeous.  Her approach to the religion and gods is quite different.

Have fun.


----------



## yellowbird2525 (Jan 17, 2008)

I highly recommend Elizabeth Haydon's Rhapsody, Prophecy & Destiny series; very good read; i really enjoyed it a lot; also David Eddings the Belgariad & the Malloron series which follows it & then of course Belgarath & Polgara (2 seperate books to read after completing the series; ) stick with the story it gets dry in places but is one of the best sci/fi series ever written; I didn't much care for his later series at all.


----------



## Nesacat (Jan 17, 2008)

You might want to give Steven Erikson's Malazan books a try. A different very complex world; diverse characters; amazing world-building. There's a complex plot and great detail provided of all the people and places. It's a huge epic and well worth the read.


----------



## murphy (Jan 17, 2008)

Judith Tarr has written a number of historical fantasies.   Check the link for a list of her books.


----------



## Connavar (Jan 17, 2008)

David Gemmell fantasy tend be historical themed fantasy.

Not alot of magic.


Pick up Legend or Sword in The Storm or Wolf in Shadow.


----------



## George Branson (Feb 2, 2008)

Have you read "Islandia" by Austin Tappan Wright. It's only fantasy in the mildest sense, as in a make believe place and culture set in the real world shortly after the turn of the century. A wonderful book with rich and complex character development. Also in the historical fiction category, how about Dorothy Dunnett's "Lymond series." They don't get any more complex than that, though it is not really fantasy.


----------



## Rae (Apr 8, 2008)

DeannaBelle said:


> I like all time settings, but I am starting to lean towards pseudo-historical... A different place, an older time.



The Pendragon Cycle by Stephen R. Lawhead -- This is a rewrite of Arther Pendragon, set in Celtic times.  He gives this story a historical feel (it seems almost real).


----------

